# Remodeling business name



## stop.hamer.time (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello all

I am in the process of starting a small remodeling business. I know there is a lot that is behind choosing your business name that I might not even realize. The contracting business I'm starting is going to be small job remodeling and handyman like services. Of course I can use my name/ last name, but I want my business to sound BIGGER so to speak. Using your name is sort of ma and pa's family business sounding to me. Nothing wrong with that, I would just like to do anything in my power to ensure maximum business. Does anyone have a cool new contracting business name idea, advice, a story how they came up with their business name, maybe your changed your business name and you could explain why? :clap: And yes I am aware of the limitations through the local contracting board :thumbup:

Thank you everyone in advance


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

stop.hamer.time said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am in the process of starting a small remodeling business. I know there is a lot that is behind choosing your business name that I might not even realize. The contracting business I'm starting is going to be small job remodeling and handyman like services. Of course I can use my name/ last name, but I want my business to sound BIGGER so to speak. Using your name is sort of ma and pa's family business sounding to me. Nothing wrong with that, I would just like to do anything in my power to ensure maximum business. Does anyone have a cool new contracting business name idea, advice, a story how they came up with their business name, maybe your changed your business name and you could explain why? :clap: And yes I am aware of the limitations through the local contracting board :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance


Your last name followed by remodeling, construction, exteriors, or what ever fits. If you want a snazzy name open a restaurant or bar. Fat Joes Exteriors does have a ring to it.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Hammer time remodeling.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You want to start a small remodeling/handyman business with a name that makes it appear large. So what happens when either the client finds out it's not large or you get jobs you can't handle?

I think you already stumbled on your first issue if you don't know what to name your business. I don't think a name matters much until that name carries a reputation, good or bad.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

RossDesignBuild said:


> Hammer time remodeling.


That might actually be "hamer' time according to the OP's name.

Andy.


----------



## stop.hamer.time (Apr 8, 2016)

avenge said:


> You want to start a small remodeling/handyman business with a name that makes it appear large. So what happens when either the client finds out it's not large or you get jobs you can't handle?
> 
> I think you already stumbled on your first issue if you don't know what to name your business. I don't think a name matters much until that name carries a reputation, good or bad.


I'm definitely not having writers block on trying to think of a name. It seems like using your name is very popular. So I guess I shouldn't use the word bigger, like meaning I am seeking bigger jobs. What I mean is I want to appeal to a nice/wealthy demographic. Like ya know target a certain market?? I have done lots of service work and the last company I worked for changed their name from his last name to AMPED. And started getting work in Scottsdale ( nice part of PHX) Just an example

Eddies Electric or Tom's Plumbing, Hank the Handyman

or .......

Amplified Electric, Phase Electric, Southwest Plumbing, Desert Sky Remodeling, AZ Premiere Custom Homes...

Don't those different names make you think of different types of work performed, professionalism, ect?? It would seem to me when you call a company called Tom's Plumbing Vs. Southwest Plumbing, wanting the same job done, the human brain naturally thinks that there is more structure, systems, customer service, at a company called Southwest that a "bigger" non ma and pa's type sounding name. What do they say people form an impression in the first 7 seconds meeting you? Same deal with business name. Picking up what I am throwing down?? LOL


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Those names make me think of a pimpled teenager trying to sound bad ass to his online friends..


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

stop.hamer.time said:


> I'm definitely not having writers block on trying to think of a name. It seems like using your name is very popular. So I guess I shouldn't use the word bigger, like meaning I am seeking bigger jobs. What I mean is I want to appeal to a nice/wealthy demographic. Like ya know target a certain market?? I have done lots of service work and the last company I worked for changed their name from his last name to AMPED. And started getting work in Scottsdale ( nice part of PHX) Just an example
> 
> Eddies Electric or Tom's Plumbing, Hank the Handyman
> 
> ...


Changing your business name is never a good idea unless you have a bad reputation. A name can be simple and lacking and unoriginal or confusing and hard to pronounce. 

I guess if you have a simple common name it might not be too inviting but think of all the large companies that use their name. Personally I don't care what a company's name is I'll give them my business based on other factors and their reputation if they have one. I try and give my business to the small guy but if I feel like I'm dealing with a car salesman there won't be a deal.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

In the information age when people can hide behind their computer and be almost anything that they want to be, appearing to be a large, successful, sophisticated company just doesn't wow people the same way it did 10-15 years ago. 

People are more weary and wise these days to where the average consumer can pretty much figure out the difference between your receptionist and an answering service. I'd bet my last money that the average consumer also knows the difference between a million dollar operation and a mom & pop operation after the first phone call. 

If you call your company, "Remodeling Direct" and have an arrow in your logo, it won't bring you in any more business than if you called your company, "Sanford & Son" because most people have been fooled by people who did what you are proposing.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

My junk guy named his business "Sanford & No Son". Lettered right on his truck too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Need something catchy. I sub for a guy that calls himself TNA construction . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

NYgutterguy said:


> Need something catchy. I sub for a guy that calls himself TNA construction .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chlamydia Construction sounds catchy...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The biggest, most well known and priciest remodeling company around here is just a guy's name.

I use my name, I think wealthy clients like that. Having your name on the project sounds like you'll stand behind it more.


----------



## kyoch (Jun 15, 2016)

avenge said:


> You want to start a small remodeling/handyman business with a name that makes it appear large. So what happens when either the client finds out it's not large or you get jobs you can't handle?
> 
> I think you already stumbled on your first issue if you don't know what to name your business. I don't think a name matters much until that name carries a reputation, good or bad.


I agree, from the point of view of the internet, it doesn't matter if your company name is "I'm Awesome, Hire Me" or "Last Name Roofing". A web designer can make anything rank if they're good enough.


----------



## Stano (Jun 9, 2016)

I use my name and let my work speak for its self. Something must be working, I'm out 6 months right now (and my phone # isn't even in the phone book). I don't want to appeal to a certain demographic (ie, wealthy people, from your post), I want to appeal to a type of client that wants quality work and understands it takes more time, money and better materials to accomplish that.You'll find out, working for people who APPEAR to have money is a joke, the salt of the earth people that have worked for their dollars and have their check book out waiting on you while you tidy up, those are the people I want, and you can't profile them based on address or zip code..............


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the more important question is why are you handymanning? Have you roughed out some weekly numbers? Is this the most profitable business model you can execute?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Because I'm a one man show, I like to support the smaller guys. I prefer the local lumberyard to HD, and the local sign shop over vista print. I prefer smaller shops for subbing electric, plumbing, and mold remediation. When I need help, I call on a couple other one man shows to help me.

I prefer to support a local tradesman and his family rather than what seems a faceless organization.

If the work is adequate and the price is reasonable, I think many homeowners think the same way. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

^^^^^

All of which to say is that your name in the business name might be appropriate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stop.hamer.time (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow it is really great to receive this much advice and personal experiences. 

Seems like everyone is saying the name doesn't matter quality work is what matters and I totally understand all that. Impressive name or not if your work sucks its going to be tough.

I don't remember a bunch from college but that was one of the lessons I do recall. Make your business sound GLOBAL!! Haha shows how much college really teaches you. Everyone here has real world experience, and I think the general consensus is that your business name dealing with home remodeling/contracting really doesn't matter... Got it thank you guys. :clap:


----------



## stop.hamer.time (Apr 8, 2016)

Metro M & L said:


> I think the more important question is why are you handymanning? Have you roughed out some weekly numbers? Is this the most profitable business model you can execute?


Well I don't specialize in any one particular trade and I will not qualify for licences for custom homes or large remodels. So it puts me in that small remodel/ handyman category. Got to crawl before you walk, walk before you run type deal. I have like 3 out of the 4 years I need working under a general, so if I do find small jobs are no bueno, Ill either find a qualifying party with general contractors licence or go back to work for a general for another year. But I think doing small jobs is not the most profitable business model your probably right.


----------



## stop.hamer.time (Apr 8, 2016)

Stano said:


> I use my name and let my work speak for its self. Something must be working, I'm out 6 months right now (and my phone # isn't even in the phone book). I don't want to appeal to a certain demographic (ie, wealthy people, from your post), I want to appeal to a type of client that wants quality work and understands it takes more time, money and better materials to accomplish that.You'll find out, working for people who APPEAR to have money is a joke, the salt of the earth people that have worked for their dollars and have their check book out waiting on you while you tidy up, those are the people I want, and you can't profile them based on address or zip code..............


I know exactly what you mean. There is no possible way to target these folks but at my last company I can definitely tell you where more of these people were and where they weren't (part of town). In that particular area I used to receive tips, thorough reviews and testimonies, wouldn't argue prices, much more frequently than in other areas. Only thing I can think of is advertise your business as being just in that city. But thats also stupid because it limits your potential


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Small jobs can be very profitable, but it's a lot more leg work to do them, schedule them, etc. Plus the big contractors usually don't want small jobs. Just gotta avoid the Craigslist tire kickers and find people who will pay good money for their small job done well.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

stop.hamer.time said:


> I don't remember a bunch from college but that was one of the lessons I do recall. Make your business sound GLOBAL!! Haha shows how much college really teaches you.


Outside of contracting, I consult other businesses of all types. One mistake that many new business owners make is that they attempt to get as many customers as they can and to take on any job that comes their way. As a result they get an influx of customers who really aren't their customers.

For example, I knew a guy who sold Real Estate. He figured that he could get a lot of business by leasing a storefront location on a busy highway and by putting mag wheels and colored lights in the windows.

It worked. It worked VERY well. But 95% of his interested clientele involved people who didn't qualify to buy a home. Essentially he was spending the majority of his time taking fruitless loan applications.


----------



## real clean now (Jun 25, 2016)

If you do go with a generic name give it a meaning that describes your business angle as best as possible. Ex can you be there same day for a job?(Same Day Service Co), Get jobs done really quick? Fast Eddies Remodeling,Have the lowest price in town? (I wouldn't suggest this route but Bottom Dollar remodeling ), Only use top quality materials? etc... I have seen this work better than Megacorp remodeling. Your trying to build a brand and that is what matters. Whether that brand is your name or not is up to you. My last business was my business name and it worked out great.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

All the largest plumbing contractors in the Los Angeles area use personal names and all these companies gross $millions every year.

George Brazil Plumbing & Heating 
Mike Diamond Plumbing & Heating
Jimmie West Plumbing & Heating
Ritz Plumbing
Jack Stephan Plumbing & Heating
Pete Fer Plumbing
Cornett Plumbing
La Salle Plumbing & Heating

Adee Plumbing & Heating - I believe the name 'Adee' is not a real name, but all the television commercials mention something like to call Bob Adee making people think Bob Adee is the owner of the company. I may not be 100% correct.

When working on something as personal as a customer's home I believe that using your personal name has the most power. The reason I did not use my personal name was because it is hard to spell and 99% of the people pronounce it wrong. I also took into consideration that there are several customers who will not do business with certain ethnic groups and preferred to keep ethnicity out of the equation.

When considering ethnic groups there are both pros and cons. I believe that Irish names do very well i.e. Callahan's Construction Co. and that name may have a tendency to attract more upscale business whereas Julio Rodriguez Construction may attract just as much business because customers may think Hispanics work for less money, but there is a high percent of customers who will shy away from initiating contact with a Hispanic owned company nor will they initiate contact many other ethnic groups.


----------

